# Defragmentieren von registry sinnvoll?



## Soki (23. Januar 2006)

Ahoi zusammen,
seit geraumer Zeit hab ich TuneUpUtilities und dort gibt es auch die Möglichkeit der Registrydefragmentierung. Da ich allerdings nach ca. 10 erfolgreichen Defragmentierungen über einen längeren Zeitraum bei ca. der 11. den PC geplättet habe, bzw das Programm nicht so lief wie es sollte, frage ich mich nun nach der Neuinstallation von Windows inwieweit das Defragmentieren überhaupt sinnvoll ist.

Eine Festplatte zu defragmentieren ist ja durchaus sinnvoll, aber wie sehr wirkt sich eine Defragmentierung der Registry aus? Und vor allem worauf? Auf die Bootgeschwindigkeit?

Wie dem auch sei: Sollte sich durch das Defragmentieren nur der Bootvorgang um 1 Sekunde beschleunigen, lass ich das Defragmentieren lieber sein. Die eine Sekunde mehr stört mich dann nicht, wenigstens brauch ich nicht den Rechner neu zu formatieren.


----------



## bierchen (23. Januar 2006)

Registry defragmentieren? o_O :-o  
Noch nie gehört.  

Es macht Sinn, die Registry von toten Programmen zu säubern, aber wie soll man die defragmentieren können. Vielleicht kann mich ja da jemand aufklären.

Defragmentier doch die Auslagerungsdatei. Dadurch wird der Bootvorgang evt. auch beschleunigt. Gib bei Start/Ausführen folgendes ein: _defrag c: -b_
Dauert maximal eine Minute.


----------



## Dimebag (23. Januar 2006)

Das defragmentieren der Registry sollte Windows generell etwas "flüssiger" machen. Die Betonung liegt hier auf "sollte".

Ich lasse von solchen "TuneUp" Progs immer die Finger. Das einzige in der Richtung, was ich benutze sind Sachen die z.B. die Geschwindigkeit des Start-Menüs ändern oder z.B. das Proggi TweakUI, mit denen sich Windows also gewissen Ansprüchen anpassen lässt. Von wegen "Windows wird hiermit 29083 Mal schneller!" halt ich nix 

mfg


----------



## heinz-otto (23. Januar 2006)

Dimebag am 23.01.2006 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Von wegen "Windows wird hiermit 29083 Mal schneller!" halt ich nix


   Lieber ein wenig im Netz suchen und dann die Sachen, die man braucht direkt in Windows verändern.


----------



## MartianBuddy (23. Januar 2006)

Soki am 23.01.2006 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Festplatte zu defragmentieren ist ja durchaus sinnvoll, aber wie sehr wirkt sich eine Defragmentierung der Registry aus? Und vor allem worauf? Auf die Bootgeschwindigkeit?


Die Registry fragmentiert im laufe der Zeit.

Das geschieht, weil gelöschte Einträge zwar als gelöscht markiert- aber nicht Freigegeben werden.

Das trifft auch noch auf XP zu.

Bei mir hat das defragmentieren der Registry bei einem Fragmentierungsgrad von ~10%  eine verkleinerung von über einem Megabyte bewirkt.

Nutzen:
Die Speicherbelastung ist geringer und das System startet etwas schneller.

Nun, ob das bei 2MB Speicher und mehr noch eine grosse Rolle spielt, sei mal dahingestellt.
- Und 'wahnsinnig schneller' wird Windows dadurch sicher nicht.


----------



## Soki (23. Januar 2006)

Dimebag am 23.01.2006 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Das defragmentieren der Registry sollte Windows generell etwas "flüssiger" machen. Die Betonung liegt hier auf "sollte".


Zumindest wird die Defragdatei kleiner. 1 bis 2 MB weniger hat sie dann schon. Aber obs hilft...keine Ahnung.

Ich hab auf jeden Fall beschlossen nicht mehr zu defragmentieren, jetzt wo ich so die Antworten lese


----------



## ripitall (23. Januar 2006)

bierchen am 23.01.2006 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Registry defragmentieren? o_O :-o
> Noch nie gehört.
> 
> Es macht Sinn, die Registry von toten Programmen zu säubern, aber wie soll man die defragmentieren können. Vielleicht kann mich ja da jemand aufklären.
> ...



Ich lass die Finger von sowas auch. Da mach ich lieber mein Windows alle 2-3 Monate neu


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2006)

MartianBuddy am 23.01.2006 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Soki am 23.01.2006 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sind die bereits erwähnten "toten" einträge 
defragmentieren im herkömmlichen sinne bedeutet, dass daten wild verteilt sind, statt in der richtigen reihenfolge und somit wertvolle zeit mit suchen vergeudet wird.
das klappt bei festplatten, die wild in der landschaft rumschreiben, aber die registry ist immer systematisch/alphabetisch geordnet, da fragmentiert nichts


----------



## MartianBuddy (24. Januar 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 23.01.2006 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> das klappt bei festplatten, die wild in der landschaft rumschreiben, aber die registry ist immer systematisch/alphabetisch geordnet, da fragmentiert nichts


Wenn die Registry nicht fragmentieren würde, dann könnte ein defragmentieren auch keine Verkleinerung derselbigen, gemäss Deiner Theorie erbringen, richtig?

Dem ist aber, siehe Thread, nicht so.   

Zu diesem Thema gibt es im I-Net genügend Themen --

Wer sich ein bisschen genauer informieren will:

PC-Welt
Die Windows-Registrierdatenbank befindet sich permanent im Speicher. Je größer sie ist, desto höher auch der Speicherbedarf. Wenn Windows unaufhaltsam träger wird, bedeutet das (vorsichtige!) Aufräumen und Neuanlegen der Registry eine effiziente Abhilfe.

*Das Säubern der Registry bringt leider noch nicht die erwünschte Reduzierung der Registry-Größe. Die Registry enthält jetzt einfach einige Lücken.*

Link

Computerleben
Wenn Sie viel mit Ihrem Computer arbeiten und öfters Programme installieren und deinstallieren, entstehen Lücken in Ihrerer Systemregistrierung, sprich, sie wird fragmentiert.

Link


----------



## ripitall (24. Januar 2006)

MartianBuddy am 24.01.2006 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 23.01.2006 21:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie schon gesagt, die Registry ist alphabetisch geordnet, die kann nicht fragmentieren!
Und das entfernen von toten Links (und aus Folge dessen eine Verkleinerung der Registry) hat nicht ansatzweise etwas mit defragmentieren zu tun. Nenn es eher Optimierung / Säuberung! Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass man davon etwas merkt. Gut, vielleicht wird die Registry 1-2 MB kleiner, aber wozu? Damit Windows ne halbe Sekunde schneller läd?

Ich halte es für wesentlich sinnvoller, wenn man nur die Proggis installiert, die man auch nutzt und so die Registry nicht zumüllt!

MfG


----------



## HanFred (24. Januar 2006)

ripitall am 24.01.2006 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte es für wesentlich sinnvoller, wenn man nur die Proggis installiert, die man auch nutzt und so die Registry nicht zumüllt!


oh ja, vor allem möglichst wenig bis nichts installieren, was man nicht länger auf der platte haben will. demos sind z.b. schon so eine sache...
früher habe ich mich da nicht eingeschränkt und "durfte" zu win98-zeiten deswegen drei- bis viermal im jahr windows neu aufziehen. das hat sich _auch_ deswegen geändert, weil ich jetzt aufpasse und auch mal verzichte.


----------



## Dexter (26. Januar 2006)

die Registry kann man defragmentieren, ohne irgenwelche Registrytools, Festplatte defragmentieren und diese Tools zeigen an das alles i.O. ist


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (26. Januar 2006)

Soki am 23.01.2006 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi zusammen,
> seit geraumer Zeit hab ich TuneUpUtilities und dort gibt es auch die Möglichkeit der Registrydefragmentierung. Da ich allerdings nach ca. 10 erfolgreichen Defragmentierungen über einen längeren Zeitraum bei ca. der 11. den PC geplättet habe, bzw das Programm nicht so lief wie es sollte, frage ich mich nun nach der Neuinstallation von Windows inwieweit das Defragmentieren überhaupt sinnvoll ist.
> 
> Eine Festplatte zu defragmentieren ist ja durchaus sinnvoll, aber wie sehr wirkt sich eine Defragmentierung der Registry aus? Und vor allem worauf? Auf die Bootgeschwindigkeit?
> ...


Registry defragmentieren ist nichts anderes als andere Dateien defragmentieren. Der Registry-Inhalt ist in einer "normalen" Datei vorhanden, genau wie die Daten von etwas beliebig anderem und wächst, schrumpft, fragmentiert wie andere Dateien auch.
Da die Registry-Datei aber während des Windowsbetriebs geöffnet, in Verwendung, blah ist, kann sie nicht von Defragtools angefasst werden.
Der einzige Unterschied zum "normalen" Defragmentieren ist einfach nur, dass die Registrydatei vor dem Windowsstart defragmentiert wird, wenn sie von WIndows noch unangetastet ist.

Wenn bei dir was schief gegangen ist, war entweder das Defragtool Müll oder du hattest nur Pech.


----------



## Soki (26. Januar 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 26.01.2006 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn bei dir was schief gegangen ist, war entweder das Defragtool Müll oder du hattest nur Pech.


Ja, es war Pech. Schließlich ist es ja zig mal gut gegangen. Da man fürs Defragmentieren aber den PC rebooten lassen muss ist das ganze in die Hose gegangen als der Reboot das eine mal eben nicht geklappt hatte. Lag sehr wahrscheinlich an der zweiten Platte die öfters nicht ganz rund läuft und Schwierigkeiten macht. Z.B. kann es passieren, dass ich den Rechner herunterfahren will, er aber Neustartet. Aber so schlimm ist das alles nicht


----------

